# A few luxury/exotics photos from me



## ls3-steve

I signed up here a while ago but never got around to actually posting anything. I am in no way a professional photographer, just really keen.

Let me know what you think..










































































































and a cheeky one of my own car : 









many thanks for taking the time to look.. I'll update this thread as and when i take some more.

Steve


----------



## Derekh929

Wow stunning motors 458 for me and the classic Ferrari oh well the Lambo as well


----------



## pooma

Nice shots of some mighty fine metal.


----------



## jay_bmw

OMG An 8C :wub:


----------



## ls3-steve

stumbled upon this on Monday..


















if my numbers came up this weekend, this would be one of the first cars in my garage.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Nice motors, where did you see these cars?! Makes me smile when I see a 458 knowing Ive drove one


----------



## Sen Gore

Wow. Too many dream car in one place


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Was that blue Lambo the one the Sheikhs have that own Harrods? If it is, seen it a few times in the papers, a fleet of them got clamped not too long ago outside Harrods!! :lol:


----------



## Alfa GTV

ls3-steve said:


>


V12 SVV comes up as a Toyota MR2 on AskMid


----------



## johnnyguitar

Definitely a Lamborghini on the car checker app. 
Some nice cars there.


----------



## Ultra

Some nice photography going on:thumb:, keep up the good work


----------



## Matt.

6750cc Petrol 2010 :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious

recognize goodwood in a few of the shots. You have good eye for some very tasty shots.


----------



## Alfa GTV

johnnyguitar said:


> Definitely a Lamborghini on the car checker app.
> Some nice cars there.


Joke :lol:


----------



## ABC Detailing

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Was that blue Lambo the one the Sheikhs have that own Harrods? If it is, seen it a few times in the papers, a fleet of them got clamped not too long ago outside Harrods!! :lol:


It sure is, there's some videos of them on YouTube driving like loonies as well!


----------



## ls3-steve

Thanks for all your kind words guys. Yeah that Lambo SV was an Al-Thani car, think hes sold it now but i remember when he got the CCXR and SV clamped outside Harrods. Crazy

anyways, heres a few more shots from the weekend just gone










































These 2 kids wouldnt get out the way. grrrr









and finally.. 4 GTOs in a row


----------



## robz

Very nice set of photo's. The 3rd one (Alfa) would look like a great desktop if you squared the shot off against the doors behind it


----------



## ls3-steve

Well i said i would keep updating this lol.. seems like im spamming now


----------



## vickky453

Any chance of more pics of your car


----------



## ls3-steve

Its strange, i go to all these events and never really think about taking pics of my own car. assume nobody really wants to see it all that much lol.

was planning on doing a bit of a shoot soon, need to find somewhere nice to do it.


----------



## adf27

These photos are great! Where do you keep finding places with exotic cars?


----------



## ls3-steve

A few shots im proud of from yesterday's press day for Chelsea Autolegends, which is londons biggest car show in Sept


















































































A very enjoyable Wednesday out of the office lol


----------



## ls3-steve

and some more.. Was invited down to the London MotorExpo last week. Got to drive a Maserati GTS, Ferrari California and a Lamborghini LP570-4 ************. Which was nice lol.


























































Cheeky shot of me in the California. Sucks it was raining but it was great to get behind the wheel of some serious cars


----------



## Scrim-1-

Nice photos, any upcoming events? Would love to come along to one


----------



## ls3-steve

Theres a massive one this weekend at Dunsfold 
http://www.thesupercarevent.com/

Other big ones coming up are Wilton House and Chelsea Auto Legends

http://www.wiltonclassicandsupercars.co.uk/supercars/

http://www.chelseaautolegends.com/


----------



## alexj

Going to be fairly critical hopefully you will take it as constructive. Car photography is not easy, but one of the best shots in my opinion is the blue aston martin...reason.... not necessarily the composition but if you take a look at the backgrounds on most of the shots on your opening post...do they look realistic in terms of white balance, lighting etc ?
The last two posts you made are way better as the whole image on most of the shots is correctly exposed and much more as we would see. That is the most difficult part of photography, and with digital which I presiume you are using its extremely difficult, as anything high contrast and the camera can really struggle. The dynamic range just isnt as good as with film.


----------



## lobotomy

alexj said:


> do they look realistic in terms of white balance, lighting etc ?


They look like HDR's


----------



## ls3-steve

Alexj, thanks for your comments. I only just started taking what I would call 'proper' photos in March. I keep tweaking what I'm doing all the time. Sometimes I do go a little crazy with the edit. I'm trying to curb that.

Thanks very much


----------



## Zetec-al

Gorgeous cars!


----------



## Phil H

awesome motors but stunning photos mate, what camera are you using? also what setting are you using to get everything in focus e.g f number?


----------



## ls3-steve

Thanks Phil,
Its only a Nikon D3100 with the stock lens and a UV Filter.. Im going to buy a new lens later this year.
settings are varied, depends on how i think the shots are coming out at the time. Im no pro by a long shot, i just love playing around taking as best shots as i can


----------



## ls3-steve

Bit of an overcast day in London but some amazing cars came out to play..


----------



## ls3-steve

Some from Brooklands on Sunday


----------



## Bradley

Great stuff, many of the car photographed are cars i've detailed for SuperVettura, DK Engineering and various private clients, the last pic is of James Needams 'Lusso' restored by Ian Barkaway.


----------



## ls3-steve

Bradley said:


> Great stuff, many of the car photographed are cars i've detailed for SuperVettura, DK Engineering and various private clients, the last pic is of James Needams 'Lusso' restored by Ian Barkaway.


In that case, you do some VERY good work.
Have looked over each of these cars and they are all in very prime condition.


----------



## Bradley

ls3-steve said:


> In that case, you do some VERY good work.
> Have looked over each of these cars and they are all in very prime condition.


Cheers mate :thumb:, the turquoise painted Lamborghini belongs to one of the Prince's of of the Qatar royal family, their cars are all painted that colour, often see him (or hear him) roaring around the back streets of Knightbridge and Chelsea.


----------



## ls3-steve

a few good ones from Wilton House


----------



## ls3-steve

A few more from the LMM Breakfast meet on Sunday


----------



## Pezza4u

Some awesome photos of some very nice motors :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR

vickky453 said:


> Any chance of more pics of your car


+1 yes more pics of the VXR8 please


----------



## ls3-steve

Thanks for comments everyone.. Will take some more of my car soon. needs a was first !

been scoping out some good locations for a shoot so will use mine for that


----------



## ls3-steve

Only a few from this weekend


----------



## ls3-steve

Just a couple of my own car.. from the Chelsea Autolegends. I have loads of photos from the event but this thread seems to go un noticed these days lol.


----------



## ls3-steve

Well im back.. heres some more


----------



## WHIZZER

Great cars in those photos


----------



## Brazo

Steve is that location near a certain 'rare breeds' farm?

I often see that Green lambo sticking its nose out!


----------



## Ryboy_23

Some beauties there pal


----------



## herbiedacious

Ooh you're such a tease with those shots of the Dino! Looking through the thread again it's plain to see how your skills as a photographer are really coming along. Don't worry about spamming, we want more!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ls3-steve

Brazo said:


> Steve is that location near a certain 'rare breeds' farm?
> 
> I often see that Green lambo sticking its nose out!


These latest ones were from DK Engineering's facility on Green Street in Chorleywood.
Not sure if Jane's lambo is there often or not but i've seen it around a few times. Shes around Rickmansworth area i think

thanks for all comments guys, really appreciated


----------



## angel1449

please keep updating bud im loving this thread


----------



## ShiningScotsman

Great pics you clearly know what your doing!
When I read the title as "Exotic" Pics I got all excited and thought we were in the Gentlemens Club thread again 

Maybe you should have a gander and try your hand at some of those models peeping out from behind a barn door


----------



## ls3-steve

Some from the Chelsea Autolegends Sept 2012


----------



## ls3-steve

shame on me for not keeping this updated.. 2 of the more special events i got invited to. Windsor Concours and Ferrari RaceDays


















































there are loads more to come, will be updating again later today.

quick request though. If your on facebook please check out my page

http://www.facebook.com/ls3photos

Thanks


----------



## Buckweed

Thanks for the thread steve, really enjoyed viewing your photos. Top work.


----------



## ls3-steve

Was invited to the Lookers Jaguar of Park Royal's launch event last night. Have to say that the F-Type is one of the best looking cars out there right now.

Thankfully its got the grunt to backup the looks. They started the V8S up in the showroom.... WOW !! sounded amazing


----------



## ls3-steve




----------



## ted11

Fantastic pictures, have you got any more to share.


----------



## ls3-steve

Ted - check my facebook.. thats got a load more

www.facebook.com/ls3photos

Cheers

Steve


----------



## ted11

Just had a browse, fantastic pictures, thank you for sharing these beauties, it is appreciated.


----------



## Strathmore

Stunning!! That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Bkjames

Awesome pictures :thumb:

Brian


----------



## ls3-steve

From todays Supercar ChildrensTrust event


----------



## angel1449

i love the lexus


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning photos, Love the green Aventador


----------



## ls3-steve




----------



## Bartl

Very nice.


----------



## ls3-steve

heres some more...


































































































Let me know what you think.. Cheers

also check out http://www.facebook.com/ls3photos


----------



## ls3-steve

some of the latest


----------



## ls3-steve

a few more from me...


----------



## Ravinder

Amazing. Incredible cars.


----------



## warren

who needs cheese before bed to make you dream.blimey:argie:


----------



## ls3-steve

Thanks guys..

Got a shoot lined up with a McLaren SLR Edition next week.. Then some other goodies in Feb


----------



## TaxTheRich

Very nice..


----------



## dobbo99

I think the California (1 SVA) looks amazing against all this modern machinery. Shows how a great simple design can be timeless.


----------



## ls3-steve

See, wasnt kidding..


















and a cheeky one of me behind the wheel... (got to drive it all day)


----------



## Jonnybbad

nice lucky so and so


----------



## ls3-steve

ha.. thanks Jonny

not the first time behind the wheel either.
so far the driven list is : 458, California, ************, Mas GT, Bentley CGT.. and as of next month. Aventador roadster

have had a ride in the Aventador (down to Wilton House last year.. about 3hrs) but will be taking the controls next month


----------



## ls3-steve

aaaaaaaaaand some more..


----------



## RedUntilDead

wow, stunning pictures:thumb:


----------



## ls3-steve

dont hate me for this..


----------



## ls3-steve

not updated in a while... heres some more


----------



## ls3-steve

oh yeah.. forgot this one


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Fantastic pictures Steve. Keep up the good work


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Liking this thread, keep up the great work buddy!! :thumb:


----------



## ls3-steve

some new ones from a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Wow, wow, wow!!!!


----------



## Balddee2

Just stumbled across this thread, stunning photos and amazing cars!:doublesho


----------



## s29nta

Balddee2 said:


> Just stumbled across this thread, stunning photos and amazing cars!:doublesho


same here, great stuff:thumb:


----------



## Aithor

Ehh my cars!


----------



## ls3-steve

Thanks for all the comments guys.. 
not been to anything for a few weeks, but have some big things lined up across May. So expect some updates


----------



## ls3-steve

some shots from Hypermax


----------



## ls3-steve

Here's a few more... hope you guys are still enjoying all these.


----------



## KEV BUX

Cracking mate. I so wanna go to one of these meets. Is that one at bruntingthorpe?


----------

